
Layer 4 – 7 Devices: Comparison Columns (2003) - yuhong
http://www.bus.umich.edu/KresgePublic/Journals/Gartner/research/117000/117029/117029_2.html
======
yuhong
I wonder how many are TLS version or extension intolerant.

